# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Tuyệt ngon món "Pizza Việt" ở Đà Lạt - Du lịch Đà Lạt

## hangnt

Chính khách du lịch Tây sau khi thưởng thức món bánh tráng nướng tuyệt ngon ở Đà Lạt đã đặt cho nó một tên gọi mới mẻ.



 Những chiếc bánh nóng hỏi với mùi thơm lừng sẽ khiến bạn phải dừng chân lại thưởng thức.
Phố núi Đà Lạt nổi tiếng không chỉ bởi những danh lam thắng cảnh mà còn nổi tiếng nhờ vào ẩm thực độc đáo của nơi đây. Khi trời chiều bắt đầu buông xuống, cũng chính là lúc Đà Lạt khoác cho mình một chiếc áo mới. Tiết trời bắt đầu trở nên se lạnh và càng về đêm, trời Đà Lạt càng lạnh buốt. Đây cũng là lúc mà những hàng bánh tráng nướng hoạt động một cách nhộn nhịp và sôi động.

Cái thú vui của người dân Đà Lạt nơi đây chính là ngồi bên bếp than đỏ hồng, nóng ấm và nhìn những bàn tay chuyên nghiệp nướng bánh một cách "điêu luyện" không thua bất cứ những đầu bếp danh tiếng nào.

Từng động tác xoay bánh cho đến những động tác cho nguyên liệu vào bánh đều được khách ăn chăm chú theo dõi một cách thích thú. Nếu trước đây, món bánh tráng nướng chỉ đơn giản là sự pha trộn giữa hành phi và trứng thì ngày nay, món bánh tráng nước ở Đà Lạt đã trở nên vô cùng hấp dẫn với rất nhiều loại nhân bánh khác nhau.

Khác với món bánh tráng nướng ở Sài Gòn, bánh tráng nướngở đây ngày càng đầy sự sáng tạo và cầu kỳ hơn rất nhiều ở những khâu nguyên vật liệu. Ngoài những nguyên liệu chính như hành lá đã được phi thơm, trứng, sa tế thì món bánh tráng ở đây còn có thêm phô mai, khô bò, xúc xích, và đậu phộng.

Và để phong phú hơn cho thực đơn của mình, những người bán ở đây đã còn nghĩ ra thêm nhân hải sản, nhân thịt gà cho món bánh tráng nướng.



Hành phi với sa tế thơm lừng.



Xúc xích được cắt nhỏ.



Hải sản xào sa tế tuyệt ngon.



Nước sốt đặc biệt do quán tự pha chế.
 Trong cái không khí lành lạnh của phố núi Đà Lạt, ngồi bên bếp than và thưởng thức từng chiếc bánh thơm lừng, béo ngậy được hoà quyện một cách tinh tế từ hành phi, trứng, xúc xích, khô bò, đậu phộng và thêm chút sa tế cay nồng sẽ khiến bạn càng ăn càng thấy thích chứ không hề ngấy.

Ngồi một lúc vừa nhìn cô chủ quán nướng bánh một cách chuyên nghiệp, khéo léo,vừa thưởng thức từng chiếc bánh nóng hỏi, loáng một cái đã thấy hết 4, 5 chiếc bánh mà cảm giác thòm thèm vẫn còn. Chính những khách du lịch Tây khi đến với Đà Lạt và thưởng thức món bánh tráng nướng độc đáo này đã không ngớt lời khen ngợi và họ đã gọi món bánh ướng tuyệt ngon này là "Pizza Việt Nam."



Vị béo ngậy của phô mai hoà quyện một cách tinh tế vào những nguyên liệu khác.
Bạn có thể dễ dàng bắt gặp một hàng bánh tráng nướng nào Đà Lạt nhưng nổi tiếng nhất nhì ở đây phải kể đến hàng bánh nằm ngay góc đường Hoàng Diệu và Trần Nhật Duật. Chính cô chủ ở hàng bánh tráng nướng này đã nghi ra rất nhiều loại nhân độc đáo cho món bánh tráng nướng và đặc biệt là nước sốt ở đây do cô tự làm nên không sợ "đụng hàng".

Chính vì vậy, ở đây luôn luôn đông khách và tất cả những thành viên trong gia đình đều cùng phụ nướng bánh nhưng vẫn làm không kịp. Giá cho mỗi chiếc bánh tráng nướng ngon lành với phô mai, trứng, xúc xích, khô bò, hành phi và đậu phộng chỉ có 10k.



Khi ăn, bánh sẽ được cắt ra theo kiểu cắt pizza.



Bánh tráng nướng dẻo.



Với một loại nướt sốt đặc biệt, món bánh này sẽ khiến bạn nhớ mãi.



Những hàng bán bánh tráng nướng luôn luôn đông khách.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## Mituot

Ôi ngon quá  :cuoi1:  
Lại thèm đi ăn pizza oy`

----------


## thunhunguyet

Cái món pizza mình thấy giống trứng tráng với lá hành vậy

----------

